# New York Snowfall



## BMB Plowing

Man, as far as I know the past three days Central and Northern Ny have been getting hit pretty good. I myself have plowed 10 hours a day the last 3 days, and will probably continue that schedule the next two days at least.
Last night at 10pm it took me about an hour to drive what normally takes me 20 minutes, driving in 4x4. I couldn't see past the hood of my truck at all, could just barely see my plow. It was nuts. I've seen many cars off the road, cars abandoned on the side of the road, a few almost accidents, one SUV rolled over. And this is just the first snowfall of the year for us. 
I hope it keeps up! and I hope everyone stays safe.
30 hours of plowing so far, and not a single problem or complaint, actually got quite a few compliments. I'm gonna put up some pictures here in a little while.


----------



## Dan85

Looking forward to seeing your pics! Yeah, CNY definitely seems to be getting their fair share of snow for the season. Weatherman says Sunday will bring a new system.

Stay Safe!

- Dan


----------



## Too Stroked

Our guys have been out for 3 days straight too. This is pretty unusual for before Christmas. The good thing was that other than 3 skid steers, everything was ready and we only had a few minor equipment issues. This coming Sunday and Monday could be interesting. 

BNB, Talked to you boss this past Saturday in our shop. He and I are both light junkies. He looked pretty good. I'm sure he's a wreck now!


----------



## DareDog

been snowing since last Thursday here in Northern NY, now its Turning cold -3f now with wind chill and tomorrow night -8f!


----------



## BMB Plowing

hahaha yeah Sean sure does like his lights. My truck has head and tailight strobes and a really bright LED beacon light, thing blinds me when I'm against buildings.

Right now here the temp is 24 degrees, and that's cold enough for me, a minute outside and I can feel it through my bones.


----------



## BMB Plowing

couple shots of the truck and of the weather...I'll get some better ones tonight hopefully of some of the snowbanks and areas I plow. Sorry for the crappy pics, I'm not a photographer!


----------



## woodsman

South of buffalo

When i got home last night and when i got up this morning and the snow continues..


----------



## woodsman

all cleaned up for now


----------



## slave2lawns

That's a cool pic. I wish my back yard was like that.


----------



## tiaquessa

I just love the old K5 Blazers, especially when they have a Fisher Speedcaster plow on them. Would love to see more pics of it.


----------



## justinizzi

Nice i would love to see that here.


----------



## South Seneca

Be careful what you wish for! It sounds like we all get in on the action Sunday and Monday.


----------



## woodsman

tiaquessa;1144577 said:


> I just love the old K5 Blazers, especially when they have a Fisher Speedcaster plow on them. Would love to see more pics of it.


The K5 i bought for 400 bucks, it needed a flywheel, It is really rusted to death but man it is a beast!! It will move about anything up or down hill. The body is drooping over the frame now, this is my backup plow my F150 also blew a flywheel on sunday..??


----------



## Jaysled

I have been plowing since Sunday afternoon around Webster & Penfield. It just keeps coming we may get another 5-10" tonight. This is crazy.....then we are going to start all over again Sunday through early next week with another storm. Crazy!!


----------



## lawncare18

Guys: 
45 inches in syracuse ny since sunday, no where to put it everyones gona start moving and hauling it.. Another 8 to 12 on the way, snowing very heavy now..


----------



## cold_and_tired

Is that white stuff the snow you guys are talking about? 

Our winter stinks this year. I have only been out once this year as opposed to six times at this point last year.

Good luck guys and be safe. Make some money while you can!!


----------



## atvriderinmass

Send some to Boston please! Looks like fun and lots of $$$$$$$$$$$$$!


----------



## dmax08

No doubt we have had some snow from Wolcott to webster., Havent really stopped since sunday.. Good start to the winter.. The new 7040 kubota has been working well also.. I will attatch some pics from wolcott, here as well...


----------



## Subseven

Gotta love that lake effect!


----------



## Landscapes8988

morrisville, Ny


----------



## fordpsd

You guys are lucky. Havent been out once yet this year and this storm sunday into monday looks like mostly rain.


----------



## BMAN1

Six trips since sunday afternoon. I am in Greece. About 26 inches here.


----------



## Scottscape

k5's and them older straight axles are the best


----------



## BMB Plowing

http://goldensnowball.blogspot.com/

upstate new yorkers should follow this site throughout the winter, it's pretty interesting. they update it every other day or so, and add some interesting facts from past winters.

definitely worth checking out!


----------



## 7_below

Last weeks storm in Syracuse. 49inches in 4 days. I have 30 accts and hit them all 2-3 times each day.....


----------



## BMB Plowing

43 inches in 4 days
49 inches would have broken all of the previous records.

'just saying.

but man, I picked a good year to stop plowing in Syracuse eh? Hopefully Rochester catches up here.


----------



## STIHL GUY

all we have is rain which i guess is fine for now cause i have finals this week and my plow is still being mounted


----------



## Stinson Landscp

Landscapes8988;1145498 said:


> morrisville, Ny


Glad I'm not in school up there anymore


----------



## BMB Plowing

Stinson Landscp;1151516 said:


> Glad I'm not in school up there anymore


yeah no kidding, Just talked to my buddy last night who lives right outside Morrisville and he said it's been crazy up there. I used to live in Cazenovia and loved plowing around those areas.

It's 1:30pm now, Just got out of the truck for the day, been plowing since 2am and will probably have to go back out in the morning.

I'm loving it!payup


----------



## 7_below

Was that 43" at Hancock airport? cause I had 49" in solvay on my crappy little broom stick with 3 inch increments marked with tape. Lol. Gotta gage it somehow. Coulda been some blowing snow too.


----------



## BMB Plowing

7_below;1154155 said:


> Was that 43" at Hancock airport? cause I had 49" in solvay on my crappy little broom stick with 3 inch increments marked with tape. Lol. Gotta gage it somehow. Coulda been some blowing snow too.


yeah yeah that was at the airport, sorry I thought you were talking about Syracuse specifically. I know the areas surrounding Syracuse always gets more snow, like your area and Oswego and the area around Cazenovia/Pompey.

Where I am in Wolcott, it's been snowing non stop since yesterday, as far as I can tell.


----------



## woodsman

Plowing my road, its 1500 ft and here i am plowing half uup hill then down, 4th time today... click pic


----------



## dmax08

Been plowing twice a day since tuesday here in wolcott, Pretty nice amount lastnight as well, the village recieved more snow then the rest of the area we plow.. Out towards the lake there was much less from lastnights snow


----------



## BMB Plowing

dmax08;1155160 said:


> Been plowing twice a day since tuesday here in wolcott, Pretty nice amount lastnight as well, the village recieved more snow then the rest of the area we plow.. Out towards the lake there was much less from lastnights snow


oh your from Wolcott too eh? 
I live right in the village, what do you plow in the village?
I'm surprised at how many plows I've seen around Wolcott, Almost every pickup I see has a blade on it.


----------



## dmax08

yes sir... been there my whole life. I am in the villlage as well. Been doing it for 20 plus years. Yes allot of trucks on the area with plows.. allot of guys just have them for there own stuff. but funny every year we will have captain low ball come around then mid winter he is out of business.

I plow everthing with my new m7040 kubota now, have a few trucks.. bu the tractor does the most.. I also use AP .. Where you work.. sean takes care of one of my shops in webster..


----------



## BMB Plowing

dmax08;1155464 said:


> yes sir... been there my whole life. I am in the villlage as well. Been doing it for 20 plus years. Yes allot of trucks on the area with plows.. allot of guys just have them for there own stuff. but funny every year we will have captain low ball come around then mid winter he is out of business.
> 
> I plow everthing with my new m7040 kubota now, have a few trucks.. bu the tractor does the most.. I also use AP .. Where you work.. sean takes care of one of my shops in webster..


ahh very nice. Yeah I manage Alcatraz Rental on Ridge Rd and work outback in the shop for D&L a lot too. I'm originally from Red Creek, but I moved away for 6 years after I graduated and we just moved back in August. I was looking for someone to plow for but it's mostly just one man shows out here I found. So I landed with AP, and that's been going great so far, I hope to stay there for a while until I can jump back into it myself.


----------



## duane1982

That's too funny. I live on the side of D&L. 

I have the super duty diesel with the salter and 9.5 fisher v plow. We do rite aid and other commercials in Wolcott and Fair haven.


----------



## BMB Plowing

that is funny! another person from wolcott, you also do construction in the summer time don't you?

and I thought someone with a backhoe plowed rite aid, I saw someone up there one day stacking piles up. I wonder who plows mcdonalds and the fastrac, I'm always curious to know who plows these places.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i went out after i could actually see yesterday, 1/2 hour earlier and you couldn't see me from there


----------



## duane1982

BMB Plowing;1156707 said:


> that is funny! another person from wolcott, you also do construction in the summer time don't you?
> 
> and I thought someone with a backhoe plowed rite aid, I saw someone up there one day stacking piles up. I wonder who plows mcdonalds and the fastrac, I'm always curious to know who plows these places.


Yeah We have a shop in Fair Haven and we do Roofing, Siding , Windows and Doors year round.

We have plowed rite aid for the last 2 years.

Dan Grice plows the Mcdonalds and "Frog" plows the Fastrac.

We used to do the Bank of America in Wolcott also.


----------



## dmax08

Nice to see the crews out of Wolcott chatting,


----------

